# Boo Yi



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope if or when Yi takes the floor for the first time for the Bucks, he's booed roundly. 

This guy has the potential to be the big bust of this draft. Years from now, people could look at it and say, "Look who the Bucks passed up. Who did they get again? Oh yeah, Yi. What a f*cking joke." 

We'll see how things shape out, and as a Bucks fan, I hope this guy is great. But if he weren't on the Bucks, and was doing this with say, New Orleans? I'd hope he sits on the bench for 3 years and goes back to China. 

I bet Yi can score some. But can he rebound? Can he defend? Can he block shots? I'm not convinced that Yi's going to ever put up 9rpg, or even 7. For a guy who right now looks like at best he's a 14ppg, 6.5rpg defensive sieve, he can suck it. I hope the Bucks can trade him for something. There was talk about Golden State sending over Beidris (or however you spell that) and I hope it still happens.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

What if Yi, doesn't ever take the floor for you guys? You could booo, him while he's playing on the visiting team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

woodsboy said:


> I hope if or when Yi takes the floor for the first time for the Bucks, he's booed roundly.
> 
> This guy has the potential to be the big bust of this draft. Years from now, people could look at it and say, "Look who the Bucks passed up. Who did they get again? Oh yeah, Yi. What a f*cking joke."
> 
> ...


He can score, and rebound (7-footer, it's a given). Blocking, might improve. But can he follow through in his career, that is the true question.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so is Yi the one demanding the trade or the Chinese govt?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> so is Yi the one demanding the trade or the Chinese govt?


It's his team and his agent. 

As long as Yi doesn't pick Manning over Favre in Mo's little talk show quiz, he won't be booed.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

You don't know that he can score efficiently as a big man at the NBA level at a clip high enough to warrant being drafted sixth in a draft with a loaded talent pool. He's proven literally nothing. With his size and athleticism both rebounding and shotblocking should be more of a given.

I don't see why Yi would ever play for Milwaukee since he made it clear to them prior to the draft that he would not play for the Bucks franchise. This is a situation where a franchise tried to strongarm a player who explicitly expressed a desire to NOT play for them.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The Bucks should be the only team Yi plays for (unless they trade his rights). It's so much bull**** -- the team drafted him, and now he wants to puss out b/c Wisconsin/Milwaukee has no asian people and isn't "suitable for Yi's development". wawawawawa. if he doesn't report, i hope the Bucks hang on to his rights (I think the Bucks are good enough where this won't be that big an issue) and let him rot in China until he's 37 and can't play anymore, if he can even play in the NBA in the first place. So Yi and his agents can all shove it. **** like this really pisses me off as you may have noticed.

I hope I get rep for this.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

In China, boo means cheer


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> In China, boo means cheer


Hows about we give him the universal F.U. by flipping him the bird, surely that would be understood.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Every supposed Bucks fan will turn around when he ends up playing as a Buck. China Daily has already stated the source of the "block Yi" articles as fraudulent and the chief of the CBA has already issued a statement denying the statement yesterday. 

But really, no matter what happens, the Bucks need to suck it up and boo themselves. You knew this was coming and you did nothing to avoid it. Yi is probably selfish or whatever you guys have been saying; you still could've just passed him up. Some of the criticism he's been getting from these _fans_ treat him as if he pulled a 180 and shocked the world. We all knew it was coming and drafted him anyways.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> Hows about we give him the universal F.U. by flipping him the bird, surely that would be understood.


That would be the most appropriate. Though after all that butt kissing, the dignity-tossing, the Bucks organization already did for Yi, I don't know how serious an insult the Bucks can inflict on Yi.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> That would be the most appropriate. Though after all that butt kissing, the dignity-tossing, the Bucks organization already did for Yi, I don't know how serious an insult the Bucks can inflict on Yi.


Ouch, good point. :dead:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

This has nothing to do with Yi. It's the Chinese government and his agent. Being Bucks fans, I thought you would've realised that by now. Maybe you should boo your GM for picking him because he knew this was coming, and now they've almost got nothing from a very deep draft.


----------



## taikaviitta (May 28, 2007)

I have only one question to this, one word that can be said/asked to both of them: Why??

Yi, why? Why don't you want to play for the Bucks? It's a team that he would (if he's as good as he is supposed to be)play big minutes with Charlie-V and Bogut... Also he could see some action at 3, if he thinks that it would be suitable..

Milwaukee Bucks, why? Why did you even pick him at all? Corey Brewer was still on the board and I belive that he is a future all-star and he would have filled a need in the Bucks team. He would've been a defensive swingman to SG-SF position so your best small forwar would not have been Bobby Simmons...

I think that the NBA should enter a Yi-Francis rule, where rookies picked through the draft would be obligated to play atleast one season with the team that drafted them. If not, face a huge, I mean 30-40-50 game HUGE (maybe even Ron Artest *HUGE*), suspension after being traded, if the trade was demanded by the player. IMO, what happened with Francis and is happening with Yi, is against very meaning of the draft, to strengthen the team.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

garnett said:


> This has nothing to do with Yi. It's the Chinese government and his agent. Being Bucks fans, I thought you would've realised that by now. Maybe you should boo your GM for picking him because he knew this was coming, and now they've almost got nothing from a very deep draft.


blaming his agent is ****ing retarded. the agent doesnt dictate what yi does, it is (should be) the other way around. The other opposition is coming from the Guangdong Tigers, his former team, not the government. Yi is completely in control of this situation.


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> He can score, and rebound (7-footer, it's a given). Blocking, might improve. But can he follow through in his career, that is the true question.


It's not given that a seven footer can rebound. Eddy Curry sucks at rebounding as do a number of other seven footers. 

Yi has proven nothing. As a Bucks fan, I hope he plays. As a Bucks fan, I hope Larry Harris is right that this guy is great. As a basketball fan, the Chinese government cannot be allowed to just pick and choose where their players go - it would create an unfair advantage to teams that the Chinese think are "better fits."


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> blaming his agent is ****ing retarded. the agent doesnt dictate what yi does, it is (should be) the other way around. The other opposition is coming from the Guangdong Tigers, his former team, not the government. Yi is completely in control of this situation.


Yi is listed as 19 years old. He's afraid to go against those who have trained him from young. His frame of mind is much different than what 19 year olds in this country would be.

Yi may be able to control his situation, but his mental ability to control it right now isn't there.

As for Yi as a prospect, as much as I hope he succeeds (cause I'm asian as well) I know he probably won't be that good of a player unless he matures to the point of being able to choose the right people to manage his career. Yi isn't in basketball for the money, but his lack of ability to control his situation will definitely affect his game.

I believe that if he's traded to another team, his growth will be stunted even more. After reading many of the articles about the Bucks however, I have to say that the organization (though I kinda think you're overpaying your players, especially when you signed Simmons away from us) seems to have people who have plenty of integrity, or at least are very good at making it look that way. =)

Hope Yi is able to learn from Milwaukee what he wasn't able to learn in China though.


----------

